# Great E-bay Vendor!!!!!



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 4, 2016)

On this forum we talk about the good and the bad. Today, I want to talk about the good. I've seen the name mentioned here before, but this is my first order with Allan who is JAZ Orchids and sells under monkeybusiness-fl. I ordered a group of catts. although he regularly sells phrags. and paphs. All the plants arrived in bud without a single bud broken off. Great packing and great plants. I suggests more of us use this vendor. I'm very happy with my order and you would be too.


----------



## suzyquec (Aug 4, 2016)

I have also purchased from him in the past and been very pleased. I like buying Paphs from Florida Vendors like him, Spring Water and Phelps because I know their plants are acclimated to the hot humid climate.


----------



## adiaphane (Aug 4, 2016)

I have yet to purchase from monkeybusiness-fl, but I am looking at a couple of things from him. Thanks for the info.

I also want to throw in another recommendation fro Thanh at Springwater Orchids. Super fast shipping and great plants.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 4, 2016)

Yep, Thanh is the man. He is also a very good vendor both on and off of E-bay.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2016)

Icypenguin and pups dog also.


----------



## abax (Aug 5, 2016)

Anybody know if Mr. Challis (icepengwyn) is on vacation or
ill? I bought a plant from him, received it and owe him
some extra money for FedEx shipping. I've emailed him
twice with no response. Thanh is the nicest guy ever and
Marilyn at Windy Hill has plants on ebay from time to time.

I agree icepengwyn, pupsi dog and monkeybusiness are
excellent choices on ebay.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanh is great


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Great choices, i've bought from all of them.

I'd add Peter from big leaf & John from la orchids for Phal, both are great sellers.

I buy a lot from eBay, once in a while there may me an issue. Monkey business took return on a Phrag that arrived with rot. la orchid refunded money due to mistake in listing without waiting for return. Both are Amazing sellers!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## JAB (Aug 6, 2016)

Doesn't look like Springwater has a site other than Ebay!?


----------



## MaryPientka (Aug 6, 2016)

All the above get my vote, too!


----------



## adiaphane (Aug 6, 2016)

JAB said:


> Doesn't look like Springwater has a site other than Ebay!?



Email Thanh and ask to be included in his monthly mailing list.


----------

